# Aria's Face



## Dstevens (Nov 27, 2020)

Ari is looking like the Lorax. Any suggestions or ideas. She has a orange tinge to her face. Is it food? Is is water? Is it teething?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Omgosh Deb...she is the the cutest! I went thru this with Ling Ling. For Ling, it was totally her teething. I would use a clarifying shampoo and then a whitening shampoo and leave it on for 5-10 minutes and rinse well. I also carefully dusted with a eyeshadow brush with boric acid and cornstarch mixed up. BA will help any infection and cornstarch makes it appear lighter. I had to do this until she was done teething. This is Ling face after a few times of treating her. It was like your Aria’s face to start. Everyone used to think I put blush on her face, lol.


----------



## Dstevens (Nov 27, 2020)

Aww thanks. She's 9 months so still teething. What is the mix of boric and cornstarch? Ling Ling is so beautiful!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Dstevens said:


> Aww thanks. She's 9 months so still teething. What is the mix of boric and cornstarch? Ling Ling is so beautiful!


It certainly looks like teething. 
I did 50/50. It works. My neighbor who specialized in poodle grooming and used to show gave me that tip. I just bought cheap BA. Just careful around the eyes, dust with brush and work in with fingers.


----------



## Coco1 (Feb 7, 2021)

Hello, my Coco is 10 year old and even as a puppy she didn't have red discoloration. It's been a while now that she has red color around her faca and on her legs as well. Nothing changed re food or water, her behavior is same. Any tip please ? Its really warred me. Thanks so much in advance. Tamara


----------



## Dstevens (Nov 27, 2020)

Tamara, Could it be yeast?


----------



## Dstevens (Nov 27, 2020)

maddysmom said:


> It certainly looks like teething.
> I did 50/50. It works. My neighbor who specialized in poodle grooming and used to show gave me that tip. I just bought cheap BA. Just careful around the eyes, dust with brush and work in with fingers.
> View attachment 275354


Would you put it in her whiskers too? Is it harmful if injested or gets in eyes?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I agree she is so cute. Sorry I can't help, never had issues with staining.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Dstevens said:


> Would you put it in her whiskers too? Is it harmful if injested or gets in eyes?


I never had a problem with poisoning her 🤷🏻‍♀️ I just lighted dusted the hair and was careful around her eyes and mouth.
Here is a link on uses The Surprising Substance that Kills Yeast, Acne & Bugs


----------



## Dstevens (Nov 27, 2020)

I'm going to order some now. You used and eye shadow brush. One with bristles or a sponge one?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Dstevens said:


> I'm going to order some now. You used and eye shadow brush. One with bristles or a sponge one?


I used one with bristles.
This article mentions how its used.





Tear Staining | American Maltese Association







www.americanmaltese.org


----------



## Dstevens (Nov 27, 2020)

maddysmom said:


> I used one with bristles.
> This article mentions how its used.
> 
> 
> ...


Ordering from Amazon Now


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

JFYI: many breeders use potato starch instead of cornstarch as apparently it does not cake as badly. You don't want something gathering on the skin to irritate it further.


----------



## Coco1 (Feb 7, 2021)

Dstevens said:


> Tamara, Could it be yeast?


I don’t know 🤷‍♀️ ...any suggestions what to do? Thanks


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> JFYI: many breeders use potato starch instead of cornstarch as apparently it does not cake as badly. You don't want something gathering on the skin to irritate it further.


I never had a problem with cornstarch caking and used it for months.


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi, Looks like there is staining from food or water on the lower part of her face. My breeder swears by ph 8 water. I have a simple ph tester and mix bottled water and tap water to get the right number. I'm on my third fluff and I really tortured the first one (which I regret..lol). Just wash her face with gentle shampoo and keep it as dry as possible. Try the ph 8 water. She'll outgrow teething.


----------



## Dstevens (Nov 27, 2020)

What is ph 8?


----------



## Mal-shi Mom (Dec 26, 2020)

I think it means water with a ph level of 8.

Found this online:

Normal drinking water generally has a neutral pH of 7. Alkaline water typically has a pH of 8 or 9.

Type of water: pH level
Bottled waters labeled as alkaline: 8 to 9
Tap water: Varies; typically about 7.5
Distilled reverse osmosis water: 5 to 7


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this info, Angie. I'm wondering if a dog should only be on the alkaline water for a short period or if they can be kept on it long-term.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Stained face or not Lorax is so very cute! Love all the pictures.
I do remember going through the dreaded tear stains with Abella. I tried everything, Angel Eyes, Blueberry Spa Was, Cornstarch with the boric acid, and even peroxide, food additives....
I'm not sure how much of it she outgrew but today she doesn't have any tear staining. I give her bottled spring water and she uses a water bottle this keeps her face dry. She gets her face brushed daily and her eyes cleaned with Bausch & Lomb Eye Relief Eye Wash (a couple drops in each eye) then I use a clean wash cloth to get out any degree/****. However, from what I've read their are lots of different causes and cures - No one treatment works for all. I definitely would make sure you keep his face clean and dry at all times. It should get better when he is through teething toLooking forward to an update as to what works for you.
🐶 🐾🌷


----------



## Dstevens (Nov 27, 2020)

Mal-shi Mom said:


> I think it means water with a ph level of 8.
> 
> Found this online:
> 
> ...


Thank you. I know we have rust in our water and have a filtration system. So I should get it tested for ph and I want it to be more like 8 or 9?


----------



## Mal-shi Mom (Dec 26, 2020)

I would read up on it & go from there. 
Until seeing this thread I'd never even thought about the pH of the water we drink. LOL


----------



## titafoch (Nov 28, 2020)

Dstevens said:


> Ari is looking like the Lorax. Any suggestions or ideas. She has a orange tinge to her face. Is it food? Is is water? Is it teething?
> View attachment 275348
> View attachment 275348
> View attachment 275349
> ...


I had exactly the same problem with my beautiful little Mischa and we finally found out and confirmed that was her teething until we had to removed 8 teeth because she had double row of baby and permanent teeth. Once they were gone her face started clearing up but also I still wash her face everyday with a drop of whitening shampoo in a wet towel...this was my experience so I hope this help you with your little one..


----------



## titafoch (Nov 28, 2020)

Coco1 said:


> Hello, my Coco is 10 year old and even as a puppy she didn't have red discoloration. It's been a while now that she has red color around her faca and on her legs as well. Nothing changed re food or water, her behavior is same. Any tip please ? Its really warred me. Thanks so much in advance. Tamara


Hi I have a 12 years old Bichon Frise and she have never had any eye staining but recently she has all over her face and front paws from liking herself....Please if anyone has a clue of the problem let me know...she eats the same food , distilled water and same supplements


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

Dstevens said:


> What is ph 8?


Sorry I didn't reply sooner. You can purchase an inexpensive ph testing stick online which you put in the water and it will read the Ph with an electronic meter (like a big thermometer). If you can keep the hair around your pups eyes trimmed short, clean and dry, it will help in the meantime. I know how crummy the tear staining looks but have patience till it passes naturally. Otherwise you can take your pup to an opthomologist (I did! lol) and they can check for blocked tear ducts ( which my pup didn't have). She got over it and so did I!


----------

